
Myrtis Dightman, the Jackie Robinson of Rodeo - ALee
https://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/black-cowboy-the-jackie-robinson-of-rodeo/
======
davidw
Similar story about a black cowboy at Oregon's Pendleton Roundup in 1911:

[http://www.cowboysindians.com/2016/10/the-
unforgettable-1911...](http://www.cowboysindians.com/2016/10/the-
unforgettable-1911-pendleton-round-up/)

------
kevmo
“A lot of folks thought rodeo was a white man’s game,” he said years later.
“But those bulls don’t care if you’re white or black. You could be green, for
all it matters. They just don’t want you on their backs.”

